# Specially for Tokkalosh - see 5th post.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This will get me into trouble with all you lovely ladies, but what the heck if it makes you smile!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

*New Drive-through cash machines*​
Please note that Barclays are installing new "Drive-through" cash point machines. Customers will be able to withdraw cash without leaving their vehicles. To facilitate the use of this new facility the following procedures have been drawn up.

Please read the procedure that applies to your own circumstances (i.e. MALE or FEMALE) and remember them for when you use the machine for the first time.

MALE PROCEDURE

1	Drive up to cash machine.
2	Wind down car window.
3	Insert card into machine and enter PIN.
4	Enter amount of cash required and withdraw.
5	Retrieve card, cash, and receipt.
6	Wind up window.
7	Drive off.

FEMALE PROCEDURE

1	Drive up to cash machine.
2	Reverse back the required amount to align car window to machines.
3	Re-start the stalled engine.
4	Wind down window.
5	Find handbag, remove all contents onto passenger seat to locate card.
6	Locate make-up bag and check make-up in rear view mirror.
7	Attempt to insert card into machine.
8	Open car door to allow easier access to machine due to excessive distance from car.
9	Insert card.
10	Re-insert card the right way up.
11	Re-enter handbag to find diary with PIN written on the inside back page.
12	Enter PIN.
13	Press cancel and re-enter correct PIN.
14	Enter amount of cash required.
15	Re-check make up in rear view mirror.
16	Retrieve cash and receipt.
17	Empty handbag again to locate purse and place cash inside.
18	Place receipt in back of cheque book.
19	Re-check make-up again.
20	Drive forward 2 metres.
21	Reverse back to cash machine.
22	Retrieve card.
23	Re-empty hand bag, locate card holder, and place card into slot provided.
24	Re-check make-up.
25	Re-start stalled engine and pull off.
26	Drive for 3 to 4 miles.
27	Release handbrake.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Of course the ladies approach is designed to fool the potential grab and run thief who will be waiting for the casual approach adopted by the male driver.


Just looking out for you Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Appreciated Stew    

I've got a good one to redress the balance, but it's a .wmv file and I can't upload it - well, not by fair means anyway. :roll: 

Cheers


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Best get something else up loaded quick then Dave :twisted: 






:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just for you then Tricia.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Fantastic Dave  
You're forgiven :wink:


----------

